# Q11



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Q11

303 Coventry Street

South Melbourne VIC 3205

What does this enigma mean? Q11, even the owner seemed puzzled!

Beatnik, Rastafarian, poetic, were all adjectives that popped into my mind as I entered this throwback café, nestled in a bustling cafe strip across form South Melbourne Market.

I half expected to find Cat Stevens or ...

More...


----------

